# Asian Open 2010



## Crazycubemom (Nov 19, 2009)

9,10 Oct 2010 in Bangkok Thailand.

We as Asian , as you know we separated by the Sea and don't have common language, but you can count Asian cuber at International competitions.

So lets rock in Bangkok , Thailand.

I'd love to come to meet my Asian cuber and also European and American and African and Australian.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 19, 2009)

Sounds like an october vacation for me


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 19, 2009)

Maria maria maria, you totally spend my money before I've even got it.


----------



## mazei (Nov 19, 2009)

Darn...major exams...


----------



## boyscout (Nov 19, 2009)

I would love to go there. Hope i can meet MaRaTon Family, Lars and Arnaud again and also all asian cuber hero.

So, lets Rock...


----------



## Rama (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't wanna hear excuses from Indonesian cubers ''I can't come, because....''.
Just go!


----------



## mazei (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm not Indonesian, yay, I can make excuses!


----------



## Roy_HK (Nov 19, 2009)

Cannot go...
1.Too expensive to go Thailand
2.Need to work in public exam...


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 19, 2009)

I so want to go! AirAsia ftw?


----------



## vuaquyen92 (Nov 19, 2009)

Roy_HK said:


> Cannot go...
> 1.Too expensive to go Thailand
> 2.Need to work in public exam...



Me too


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 19, 2009)

@ Mazei , come on, just weekend and you know Asian Open 2010 will not complete without you ( my Malaysian boy), and I'll wait Nasi lemak from you  .

@ Charlie, no more buy new Pyraminx  , save your money, so we will rock n roll in Bangkok, and fresh food 3 times a day yummy yummy.

I bet my Best friend Edouard Chambon will come to see Bangkok too , and I hope Kenneti wants to see his family in Thailand too ( so we can ask Kenneti to be our translator hahahahaah ).


----------



## Rama (Nov 19, 2009)

mazei said:


> I'm not Indonesian, yay, I can make excuses!



But of course, You've already been to the Indonesian Open, but it's healthy for the Indonesians to ''get out'' more to other competitions.


----------



## Johannes91 (Nov 20, 2009)

Mmh, Thailand. I'll definitely go if I can afford it. (/^o^)/


----------



## mazei (Nov 20, 2009)

Crazycubemom said:


> @ Mazei , come on, just weekend and you know Asian Open 2010 will not complete without you ( my Malaysian boy), and I'll wait Nasi lemak from you



I'll try but I doubt my parents are willing to let me go.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 20, 2009)

Rama said:


> I don't wanna hear excuses from Indonesian cubers ''I can't come, because....''.
> Just go!




OKAY!!! 

I want to meet again with Maria "Mom" Oey, Ton, Rama, and perhaps have a nice multi BLD discussion with Ryosuke Mondo.


----------



## Doudou (Nov 20, 2009)

Crazycubemom said:


> I bet my Best friend Edouard Chambon will come to see Bangkok too .



I would love it !


----------



## Faz (Nov 20, 2009)

Wowza. Does Australia count? 

EDIT: Silly me, I saw the first post 

Also, I doubt I can come, seeing as I'm going to the NZ one next year too. Any ideas to convince my parents 

EDITdeux: Well, just told my mum about it, and she says it's a possibility that me and my dad can just go for a week or so.

Also, does being Aussie make me eligible or ineligible for prizes/.


----------



## blah (Nov 20, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Wowza. Does Australia count?
> 
> EDIT: Silly me, I saw the first post
> 
> ...


White people  Stay away!


----------



## Faz (Nov 20, 2009)

Lol


----------



## Forte (Nov 20, 2009)

Faz is coming for feet.

Watch out Anssi.


----------



## janilo_139 (Nov 20, 2009)

I still have 10 months to save money


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 20, 2009)

blah said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Wowza. Does Australia count?
> ...


Are you telling white people to stay away?
Or are you telling non-white people to stay away because there will be white people?

Anyway, after a couple of days in Indonesia I was already beginning to become yellow/brown. I don't know if that also happens in Thailand?

Also, color-neutral FTW


----------



## Faz (Nov 20, 2009)

> There are 2,060 steps from the bottom to the top. It takes over one hour to reach the top.



I WILL RUN UP IT WHILE CUBING!


----------



## blah (Nov 20, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> > There are 2,060 steps from the bottom to the top. It takes over one hour to reach the top.
> 
> 
> 
> I WILL RUN UP IT WHILE CUBING!


I WILL CUBE WHILE RUNNING UP IT!


----------



## Faz (Dec 12, 2009)

I know this is very early, but... Registered


----------



## driftboy_wen (Dec 12, 2009)

i want to come, and if i could, i would


----------



## Dene (Dec 15, 2009)

I just heard about this competition. I would like to just turn up, but the prices are looking about $1500. Nice and cheap...


----------



## JunwenYao (Dec 15, 2009)

I still have 10 months to save money


----------



## mazei (Dec 15, 2009)

RRAAAAAAARRGGGGHHH.....



Spoiler



major exams


----------



## Neutrals01 (Dec 16, 2009)

I feel like attending..not sure if I am free or not....I can't predict the future....


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 16, 2009)

I've preregistered. Not sure whether I'm free or not on that day, maybe having end of year exams (not as major as Mazei's Ass Pee Am).
Some more I have to get my parent's permission.
It will be a miracle if I can make it. =)


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 16, 2009)

I will go! Given the appropriate funding is in the appropriate hands. Lol.


----------



## jave (Dec 16, 2009)

Neutrals01 said:


> I feel like attending..not sure if I am free or not....I can't predict the future....



yeah agree with you on this. and it's in OCTOBER 2010, which is 10 months from present time as i'm typing this. haha.


----------



## mazei (Dec 16, 2009)

gyc...win s-1...or else...


----------



## r_517 (Dec 16, 2009)

oh i'm still in Ireland and the air ticket is too high


----------



## Faz (May 17, 2010)

Can't go anymore :s


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 17, 2010)

Bangkok looks kinda dangerous now ._.


----------



## The Rubik Mai (May 17, 2010)

Ummm...

Asian Championship 2010

Bangkok


----------



## Crazycubemom (May 17, 2010)

Be patient guy's, The AC 2010 team will decide end of this month, but if it not in Bangkok, what do you think guy's? hm.........


----------



## Chuck (May 17, 2010)

Crazycubemom said:


> Be patient guy's, The AC 2010 team will decide end of this month, but if it not in Bangkok, what do you think guy's? hm.........



How about in Bali, Indonesia?
It's heaven


----------



## Faz (May 18, 2010)

Well, I couldn't go, because my parents thought it would be too dangerous, and the flights needed to be cancelled soon if we weren't going to go.

I recommend Singapore


----------



## bint2d (May 18, 2010)

I think that when the October event will be peaceful and safe.


----------



## abctoshiro (May 18, 2010)

do it here in the philippines. particularly in los banos laguna.


----------



## denhil3 (May 18, 2010)

i also think it would be better in singapoor


----------



## Johannes91 (May 18, 2010)

bint2d said:


> I think that when the October event will be peaceful and safe.


Yeah, it's 5 months from now, the current protest will surely have ended then. Depending on how it ends, though, there could be a new one...

If not Bangkok, I'd be fine with Phuket or Pattaya.  I hope the competition will be held in Thailand but it's not a big deal if I miss it.


----------



## tjtj_pr0 (May 19, 2010)

How about Viet Nam ) ) a peaceful country and cubing is developing quickly in my country


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (May 19, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Well, I couldn't go, because my parents thought it would be too dangerous, and the flights needed to be cancelled soon if we weren't going to go.
> 
> I recommend Singapore



Agree!!Singapore is cool!!


----------



## SittinonSukhaya (May 19, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Well, I couldn't go, because my parents thought it would be too dangerous, and the flights needed to be cancelled soon if we weren't going to go.
> 
> I recommend Singapore



*The situation would be settle today according to the government, however the damage from this phenomena is far more than any body can imagine ....As a Thai who live in and represent this country, I would like to ensure that this would not prevent Asian Championship from happening.*


----------



## goshypimple (May 19, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Well, I couldn't go, because my parents thought it would be too dangerous, and the flights needed to be cancelled soon if we weren't going to go.
> 
> I recommend Singapore



Yeah! Singapore


----------



## we900 (May 20, 2010)

Singapore should be fine.


----------



## Faz (May 20, 2010)

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ukpress/article/ALeqM5jVGFsXeE3Y21Rbrb_8tVvRgjrsiQ


----------



## Jani (May 20, 2010)

Ya, singapore is good, and close to me. lol.
Indonesia is also fine.

Is there any guarantee that Thai will be save in next 5 months?


----------



## Faz (Jul 3, 2010)

Bump. It seems that Bangkok has been back to normal for quite a while. Any news Maria?


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 17, 2010)

Feliks, see you in Bangkok  I can't wait to hugging you.

Tralala..... Asian Champs in Bangkok... Viva Asian (Cuber) Champs.

Piti's dad has asking me to sing with another cuber's his favorite song *Tears* *in Heaven*, does any cuber wants to lead me with Music instruments? let me know.

Asian Champions where almost Asian Cuber together in warm heart and SMILE and 3 times warm and fresh meal  Oh I love it


----------



## Faz (Jul 18, 2010)

Hehe, awesome!


----------



## Zubon (Jul 18, 2010)

Hmmmm, flight from Tokyo to Bangkok can be gotten for around $300 return........ looking pretty attractive.


----------



## Jani (Jul 18, 2010)

Registration is opened.
and I'm registered

*am i the first one?


----------



## Alifianto.Adi (Jul 18, 2010)

Jani said:


> Registration is opened.
> and I'm registered
> 
> *am i the first one?



I'm registered


----------



## CuberN00b (Jul 18, 2010)

Maybe not me 
October!?!?! October means school. December means holiday.

So, bye championships.


----------



## arsenalthecuber (Jul 18, 2010)

CuberN00b said:


> Maybe not me
> October!?!?! October means school. December means holiday.
> 
> So, bye championships.



yes, i agree with you 

FYI irill is joining Asian Championship, hopefully he can break some WR 
sorry, my grammar are suck


----------



## CuberN00b (Jul 18, 2010)

Rama said:


> I don't wanna hear excuses from Indonesian cubers ''I can't come, because....''.
> Just go!



You need to know, people still go to school at October. Even, i am facing the final exam next year, and it's coming FAASTEEER because of something
Maybe the competition should run without me.


----------



## coinman (Jul 18, 2010)

Is this comp open for everybody?


----------



## henryc (Jul 18, 2010)

i might come, ill be in asia


----------



## Jani (Jul 19, 2010)

coinman said:


> Is this comp open for everybody?



Yes.


----------



## CuberN00b (Jul 20, 2010)

Now, it's getting worse(AAAAARGHHH!!!!!)
Now, i am told by my teacher that i'm going to have a test at October(semesteran akselerasi gan), making my parents have more reason to stop me from going to Asian Open :fp


----------



## iRiLLL (Jul 20, 2010)

look at the schedule

first day
16:00 - 17:00 Room 4x4x4 Blindfolded Final 30 Minute Best of 2
17:00 - 18:00 Room 5x5x5 Blindfolded Final 1 Hour Best of 2
19:00 - 20:00 Room Rubik's Cube Blindfolded Final 1 Hour Best of 1

OMG


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 20, 2010)

iRiLLL said:


> look at the schedule
> 
> first day
> 16:00 - 17:00 Room 4x4x4 Blindfolded Final 30 Minute Best of 2
> ...




* OMG!!!!!!!!!!*


*Who's gonna do that Medley Bld? 
*

I hope the Organisator's will pay attention about these* EASY events*


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 20, 2010)

Why are there 2 Rubiks Cube Blindfolded Finals? :O


----------



## iRiLLL (Jul 20, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Why are there 2 Rubiks Cube Blindfolded Finals? :O



the last event on first day not BLD finals, maybe MBLD 

wrong typing


----------



## Faz (Jul 20, 2010)

"We recommend everyone to be available in Bangkok on Friday morning at 8:00."

Hmm, that might be a difficulty for me xD

Do you mean Saturday?


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 20, 2010)

Is it possible to reschedule the blindfold events over more several days, now they are schedule on one day from 16:00 4x4 bld 17:00 5x5 bld and on 19:00 MBF which make the change of success if you want to compete in all very hard. I like to help out to make it possible to split the event or at least the MBF from the 4x4 bld and 5x5 bld I am sure I speak on behalf of the Indonesian cubers who are very dedicate to the blindfold events

* I'm not happy with the schedule about ALL blindfold events*


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 21, 2010)

* Now I'm happy with the Blindfold events schedule, Thank you Organizer!*

* Feliks.*...take a look the Site again..

Time to book a ticket to Bangkok and of course Jakarta Indonesia


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 22, 2010)

It appears Shane Rowland is coming..


----------



## Faz (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh goody


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh goody... hugging Feliks!!!   

btw I'm still waiting Arnaud Van Sexy Move, Kai Jipner, Edouard Chambon


----------



## Chuck (Jul 22, 2010)

I want to go.. But I have to graduate soon and prepare my wedding 
It's going to be very hard for me to manage all this.


----------



## C to R - Cendy (Jul 22, 2010)

i really want to go.. but i don't have enough money and my parents won't allowed me to go 
don't ever think about competition on other country, maybe my parents won't allowed me if i want to go to competition on other city in Indonesia..


----------



## Faz (Jul 26, 2010)

Yay, Sinpei registered! 

But...


Syuhei said:


> I can't go Asian 10... I feel very very sad


----------



## ardi4nto (Jul 26, 2010)

I won't go. Sorry, but I have some reason
First, I'm a poor students, yeah, I couldn't spend my money just to go to Bangkok. Poor me 
Second, there is mid-term exam on October, and this is my last year in the college I don't want to waste my time and money to this college anymore.


----------



## Forte (Jul 26, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> It appears Shane Rowland is coming..



omg and wow shane rowland!!!!11


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 26, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Yay, Sinpei registered!
> 
> But...
> 
> ...


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 31, 2010)

YES, AVG will be in Bangkok too


----------



## Ron (Aug 8, 2010)

I booked my flight to Bangkok today.
Arriving on Wednesday around 11:45am. (Amsterdam-Paris-Bangkok)
Flying back on Tuesday around 23:20pm. (Bangkok-Amsterdam)
Ticket was 780 EUR.

I am excited already!


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 9, 2010)

That's an awesome website!


----------



## Crazycubemom (Sep 17, 2010)

Most Indonesian and Malaysian cubers will stay in 

http://www.travellerspoint.com/accommodation/21332-Siam-Star-Hotel/

not far away from Venue and you can share your room with 4 persons cheapest hotel in downtown ( shower and breakfast and looks clean) and in Baiyoke Sky Hotel you are also can share your room with 4 persons ( Special for Asian Champs), I made a phone called yesterday , the conversation not so clear what I could understand when she said "yes madame" "Yes Madame" "And" "No Madame"  I will make a new contact again next week.

Sorry if I'm wrong


----------



## Faz (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm staying at baiyoke.

My schedule for the next 3 weeks.

Holdays and practice for 2 weeks. School for 4 days, then fly to bangkok Friday morning


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 17, 2010)

My schedule for that same period: Travel to Manila (comp), south to Mindanao, south-west to Brunei, west to Kutching, west to Singapore, north-west to Kuala Lumpur and then head North to Bangkok. I will figure out where to stay next week from Brunei.

(and yes Faz, after that I am coming to MELBOURNE, probably after having a 1 week stop in Japan)


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 17, 2010)

I hate to go off topic on this, but, is there any reason you haven't kept up on your whereisavg blog?


----------



## Jani (Sep 17, 2010)

I'll give live report as complete as i could.

There will be 2 WR holders competing there.
I'm so excited!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 17, 2010)

Jani said:


> There will be 3 WR holders competing there.
> I'm so excited!



I was searching for a good 5 minutes and than you edited.


----------



## Jani (Sep 17, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Jani said:
> 
> 
> > There will be 3 WR holders competing there.
> ...



I forgot that piti's WR has been stolen haha!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 17, 2010)

Jani said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > Jani said:
> ...



And Yumu's too. It happened later.


----------



## Faz (Sep 23, 2010)

How cool is that.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 23, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> I so want to go! AirAsia ftw?


 
Go on Asiana


----------



## anders (Sep 23, 2010)

Crazycubemom said:


> Most Indonesian and Malaysian cubers will stay in
> 
> http://www.travellerspoint.com/accommodation/21332-Siam-Star-Hotel/



...and *all* Swedish participants...


----------



## Crazycubemom (Sep 23, 2010)

Can't wait! my thought is already in Bangkok  I <3 ASIA........................yes I'm Asian.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't have to take my Rice Cooker, Noodle Soup, .... Happy...  3 times fresh Asian food


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Does anyone have a set of 5x5 stickers they can sell to me on Friday(the day before)?


----------



## RobinBloehm (Sep 24, 2010)

Looking forward to Asian Championship, too! Moni and I start our holiday in Thailand this Sunday, flying from Munich via Abu Dhabi to Bangkok, staying eleven nights in Hua Hin near the beach and enjoying the great Asian food that Maria promised . Then we travel to Bangkok and stay in the Baiyoke Sky Hotel from Friday to Monday. 

By the way, is there a good speedcubing store in Bangkok we should visit?


----------



## Crazycubemom (Sep 24, 2010)

Robin and Moni, don't forget what I said that Moni has to hold Robin 24 hour's in Thailand  hahahaahahahhaah and Robin has to hold Moni 24 hour's too 

I will arrive in Bangkok at Wednesday noon, and night I will walk around Bangkok alone, because I'm waiting for another Indonesian and Malaysian Cubers in Bangkok, most of them will be in Bangkok on Friday. To me I don't care alone of not as long as I can find Shopping Mall and *Food Court* 

Robin and Moni and Anders... see you there and Special for Robin and Moni.... Have a Nice trip.


----------



## Faz (Sep 25, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Does anyone have a set of 5x5 stickers they can sell to me on Friday(the day before)?


 
Probably. Normal set with white?


----------



## Crazycubemom (Sep 25, 2010)

Just heard a bad news about* Nutella is not available during Asian Champs* in Thailand 


So Feliks, you will have a Breakfast without Nutella


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (Sep 25, 2010)

why your face like?


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 25, 2010)

Crazycubemom said:


> So Feliks, you will have to bring your own nutella


 
Fixed


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 26, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Probably. Normal set with white?


 
I actually have a white V-cube, but white on white works just fine.
Do you have 7x7 stickers as well?


----------



## Crazycubemom (Sep 26, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Fixed


 
FIXED! 

It will be great to see: Feliks "Nutella" Zemdegs, Yummy "Silent is Gold" Tabuchi and Piti "Road Runner" Pidchedpan on the Stage in the Final.


----------



## Faz (Sep 26, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> I actually have a white V-cube, but white on white works just fine.
> Do you have 7x7 stickers as well?


 
Not for you


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 26, 2010)

I really wanted to go, Infact i'm in Asia right now, but in Korea,


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 26, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I hate to go off topic on this, but, is there any reason you haven't kept up on your whereisavg blog?


 
Honest answer: Girls, and I lost my phone with all my pictures
Good news: I am taking a break from girls, got my phone (with pictures) back and will update from the point where I left. I replaced my 13 year old brick (also known as laptop) with a shiny and new netbook as well, so running out of battery isn't an excuse anymore either


----------



## Asbjorn97 (Sep 27, 2010)

I AM GOING!


----------



## iRiLLL (Sep 30, 2010)

DNF


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 30, 2010)

My god Yumu, Piti, and Feliks in OH. All of them have held a OH WR at some point in time. Gonna be intense!


----------



## Faz (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, my flight is on Friday at 1am from Melbourne airport. Changeover at Singapore, and then arrive at Bangkok airport at 8:00am. Catch the bangkok sky train to the Hotel. Then maybe sleep.

Goals: 
Get a successful 4x4BLD solve
Be part of a podium WR


----------



## keemy (Oct 4, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Be part of a podium WR



sub30 gogogo


----------



## Jani (Oct 8, 2010)

Feliks has arrived so does Indonesian Team.

My God, he's so handsome, I mean fazt.
Today is the qualification day, live report coming up soon.


----------



## lachose (Oct 8, 2010)

Is there a link to follow live results ?


----------



## Faz (Oct 9, 2010)

Just go to thailandcube.com/ac2010 for the live stream. This competition is so epic and it hasn't even started yet


----------



## Jani (Oct 9, 2010)

magic, mmagic, 2x2 have finished

I think no WR or AsR have been broken yet.


----------



## Faz (Oct 9, 2010)

Lol I failed in 2x2 r1. Dropped cube on first 2 and +2 on 4th.


----------



## aronpm (Oct 9, 2010)

Feliks 4x4 Single WR: 34.72
From the live stream ( http://thailandcube.com/ac2010/ )


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 9, 2010)

World record is for sure on 4x4 single but time is not sure from announcer, bad clarity.
Congrats Feliks! Amazing.
Edit: 34.72 confirmed.


----------



## blah (Oct 9, 2010)

Don't mean to hijack but holy **** I didn't know about the prize money... Coulda paid for my plane ticket back with all that cash :/


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 9, 2010)

First solve Feliks in 4x4 WR. 43.66 average due to two counting 46s, but a counting 38 also.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 9, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> Honest answer: Girls, and I lost my phone with all my pictures
> Good news: I am taking a break from girls, got my phone (with pictures) back and will update from the point where I left. I replaced my 13 year old brick (also known as laptop) with a shiny and new netbook as well, so running out of battery isn't an excuse anymore either



Glad to hear we'll be seeing it updated soon  Picking up a lot of asian girls? Haha

Feliks: I love that new avatar, I laughed so hard when I saw you skip away from that solve lol. GL w/the rest of AC2010.


----------



## Jani (Oct 9, 2010)

Iril 1st Place 5x5 BLD 19:59
Feliks 1st Place Pyraminx 6.06 i guess
Feliks 1st Round OH 15s avg, yumu and arifumi next to him
Master Magic, Yunqi with 3.0x average
WF 1st round, japanese guy 48s


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Oct 9, 2010)

Congrats to Ouyang Yunqi!


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 9, 2010)

HOW DID JONATHAN TAN DO


----------



## Shortey (Oct 9, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> HOW DID JONATHAN TAN DO


 
He's still solving.  11.08 as a first solve I think..?


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 9, 2010)

Jani said:


> WF 1st round, japanese guy 48s


Anssi has competition.


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Oct 9, 2010)

With the live video, I saw:
Feliks: 9, 9, 8.53
Piti: 11, 9.25, 11

I don't know face of other good Asians cubers. (sorry for the English^^)


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 9, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Anssi has competition.


 
yeah big news


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 9, 2010)

8.78, 9.84, 9.22, 8.53 
What'd we miss?


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome 4x4 WR.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 9, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Awesome 4x4 WR.



And only soon after Haixu broke the avg WR.


----------



## aronpm (Oct 9, 2010)

Feliks 3x3 First Round:
9.44, 8.78, (9.84), 9.22, (8.53) => 9.15


----------



## joey (Oct 9, 2010)

OMG 9.15 UK NR


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 9, 2010)

What? The avg isn't that fast, but the single is faster. 9.15 is second.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 9, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> What? The avg isn't that fast, but the single is faster. 9.15 is second.


 
I dunno what you're talking about. UK NR is 9.15. Period.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 9, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...Kingdom&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single


----------



## aronpm (Oct 9, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...Kingdom&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single


 
No, UK NR is 9.15.


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Oct 9, 2010)

1) Feliks: 9.15
2) Piti: 10.75
3) P. Hiranpaphakorn: 10.93


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 9, 2010)

P. Hiranpaphakorn is another fast improving guy. His previous official average was 13.49 5 months ago.
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010HIRA01


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 9, 2010)

aronpm said:


> No, UK NR is 9.15.



Whatever, even though the WCA says Breandan Vallance has beat this multiple times.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 9, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Whatever, even though the WCA says Breandan Vallance has beat this multiple times.


 
Must be something wrong with your WCA pages, UK NR is 9.15. I know, I saw it being set.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 9, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007VALL01

What?


----------



## aronpm (Oct 9, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007VALL01
> 
> What?


Who? Stop going off-topic, this is about Asian Championship.


----------



## coinman (Oct 9, 2010)

What is the new 4x4 avg WR?


----------



## ukrcuber (Oct 9, 2010)

livestream is glitching a lot


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 9, 2010)

coinman said:


> What is the new 4x4 avg WR?


 
Haixu Zhang recently got an average of 40.86 at the Guangdong Open 2010.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Oct 9, 2010)

coinman said:


> What is the new 4x4 avg WR?


 
Must be Haixu Zhang 40.86 last week....


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 9, 2010)

ukrcuber said:


> livestream is glitching a lot


 
It worked fine up until 1 hour ago, then it started.


----------



## TMOY (Oct 9, 2010)

It works again now


----------



## guusrs (Oct 9, 2010)

any results from Fewest moves already?


----------



## gasmus (Oct 9, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007VALL01
> 
> What?


 
9.15 will always be the UKNR, i cant see it ever being beaten.

On topic: Congratz Feliks! and another crazy avg too. Just 3 more until 100 sub 9 solves in the database...


----------



## okayama (Oct 9, 2010)

guusrs said:


> any results from Fewest moves already?



1st place: Feliks Zemdegs / Tomoaki Okayama 32 moves
3rd place: Yumu Tabuchi 34 moves


----------



## Jani (Oct 9, 2010)

Iril 16/17 MBLD
Faz 4/6
Riadi 5/5


----------



## Faz (Oct 9, 2010)

Iril 16/17 3corners


----------



## guusrs (Oct 9, 2010)

okayama said:


> 1st place: Feliks Zemdegs / Tomoaki Okayama 32 moves
> 3rd place: Yumu Tabuchi 34 moves


 
Wooow, did you let win Feliks another event?;-)
It must have been a hard scramble, I'm sure!
I know what you are able of Tomoaki!
You got the scramble for me?
Gus


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 9, 2010)

wtf I didn't know Feliks can FMC


----------



## Diniz (Oct 9, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> wtf I didn't know Feliks can FMC


 Its his regular speedsolve lol


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Oct 9, 2010)

How was Yunqi in MultiBLD?


----------



## okayama (Oct 9, 2010)

guusrs said:


> Wooow, did you let win Feliks another event?;-)
> It must have been a hard scramble, I'm sure!
> I know what you are able of Tomoaki!
> You got the scramble for me?
> Gus



Scramble: U F2 D B2 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L F L B' U2 F' L2 U' R' U

Not so hard scramble, but I failed in time-scheduling (no time to search a good insertion). :fp
25 moves 3-corners-left skeleton.


----------



## Sebastian-1 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hong_Zhang said:


> How was Yunqi in MultiBLD?


----------



## guusrs (Oct 9, 2010)

okayama said:


> Scramble: U F2 D B2 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L F L B' U2 F' L2 U' R' U
> 
> Not so hard scramble, but I failed in time-scheduling (no time to search a good insertion). :fp
> 25 moves 3-corners-left skeleton.



Hi Tomoaki,

The best that came up to me within the hour was:
D B D' R2 L2 U F' U' R L B' D2 L U' L' D2 L U L R F2 L' D' F L' F2 L D' F' (*29*)

With premoves [D2 F'] I made a skeleton : *R' L' B' + L2 R F2 L' D' F L' F2 L D.D2 F' (14) with 3 edges and 3 corners unsolved
to solve edges at * insert: D B D' R2 L2 U F' U' R2 L2 (+8)
to solve corners at + insert D2 L U' L' D2 L U L' (+7)

Not great insertions but spend 30 minutes to find someting better with no result, they're probably optimal.

Gus


----------



## Ron (Oct 9, 2010)

Results of qualifications and day 1.
https://worldcubeassociation.org/re...l+Results&competitionId=AsianChampionship2010


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 9, 2010)

Ron, you are so fast! I mean, with uploading the results  Hat off!


----------



## joey (Oct 9, 2010)

https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010MICH03
One of the best WCA profiles.


----------



## joey (Oct 9, 2010)

https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010MICH03
One of the best WCA profiles.


----------



## r_517 (Oct 9, 2010)

joey said:


> https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010MICH03
> One of the best WCA profiles.


 +1

ps: it's a bit weird to see that there were only 1 round of SQ1 and Pyra while more rounds of feet


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 9, 2010)

r_517 said:


> +1
> 
> ps: it's a bit weird to see that there were only 1 round of SQ1 and Pyra while more rounds of feet


 
... until you find it was 1! attempt in that round.


----------



## Ron (Oct 9, 2010)

I talked to Michael today and I judged some of his solves. He does not have a family name. And that is quite common in Indonesia.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 9, 2010)

joey said:


> https://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010MICH03
> One of the best WCA profiles.


 
This one is cool too. Who else would compete there if not him? And btw, he is good too!


----------



## Mr Cubism (Oct 9, 2010)

I have two "Faz-things" in my mind:
First, congratz Felixz to sub-35 single 4x4. Epic! (even that everyone knows that you have done much faster at home)
Second, Felix 3x3 average is always very consistent in comps, never over 10.2 sec this year. That is incredible!


----------



## blah (Oct 9, 2010)

IRIL O.O


----------



## okayama (Oct 10, 2010)

guusrs said:


> Hi Tomoaki,
> 
> The best that came up to me within the hour was:
> D B D' R2 L2 U F' U' R L B' D2 L U' L' D2 L U L R F2 L' D' F L' F2 L D' F' (*29*)
> ...


 
I know you can achieve Sub 30 for this scramble. 
Here is my solve.

Scramble: U F2 D B2 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L F L B' U2 F' L2 U' R' U
Solution: F D' B D' F D B' D' F' R2 D2 F' R2 U' R U2 R2 U' B U' B' U' B' R B F R D' F2 D' R2 F (32 HTM)

(For inverse scramble)
Turn pre-scramble: F D2 R2 D2 F' to understand

1st 2x2x1 block: F' R2
2nd 2x2x1 block: D
Make 2x2x3 block: F2 D + R' F'
Orient edges: B' R' B U B U B'
All but 3 corners: U R2 U2 R' U R2
Correction: F D2 R2 * D2 F'

Insert at *: F D B D' F' D B' D'

I found this skeleton at 25 minutes or so, but I didn't complete it at that point (my bad habit), and I continued to search another skeleton. There are several nice starts to investigate in the inverse scramble (like my "F' R2 D" and your "F D2"). For example, with NISS, I found 18 moves F2L:

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: D2 L2 R U' R' D2 F U F2
R' L2 D2 B2 D' B D B2 D

But I didn't know how to finish it.

And I just realized that only less than 10 minutes was left, so did a quick insertion above. The optimal insertion is:

Insert at +: D' L' D R D' L D R'

and solution should become 30 moves...


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 10, 2010)

guusrs said:


> Wooow, did you let win Feliks another event?;-)
> It must have been a hard scramble, I'm sure!
> I know what you are able of Tomoaki!
> You got the scramble for me?
> Gus


 
He said he had 37 moves backup, and spent the hour doing random solutions until he got a PLL skip (good strategy for him I guess, but idk if I can beat 32 at MCD :s)
Dumb skip


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 10, 2010)

Faz 1:13.06 BLD



Spoiler











EDIT: I have no idea who this is, but he is very fast. 3x3 BLD in 50.66 seconds



Spoiler


----------



## Faz (Oct 10, 2010)

Preeda!! 50, 46, 42.84


----------



## iRiLLL (Oct 10, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Preeda!! 50, 46, 42.84


 
HE IS NOT HUMAN


----------



## aronpm (Oct 10, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Preeda!! 50, 46, 42.84


What why wasn't that on the stream? I saw Iril's though, but only 2 of them.


----------



## Faz (Oct 10, 2010)

9.49 avg round 2
Yumu 9.82 average!!
Piti 10.34

If only this was the last round, it would be an epic podium wr


----------



## cubefan4848 (Oct 10, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 9.49 avg round 2
> Yumu 9.82 average!!
> Piti 10.34
> 
> If only this was the last round, it would be an epic podium wr


 
Any good singles


----------



## Faz (Oct 10, 2010)

Yumu and I both got 8.08


----------



## aronpm (Oct 10, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Yumu and I both got 8.08


 
Same scramble?


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice job Faz. Any other news? 8.08 NL?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow, podium could've been 29.65!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 10, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Yumu and I both got 8.08


 
You know, I feel like you two and Breandan just did that to annoy me.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 10, 2010)

the livestream is fun


----------



## Anthony (Oct 10, 2010)

OMFG GUYS
GUYS
ARNAUD IS DOING CLOCK.

:3


----------



## Anthony (Oct 10, 2010)

Bump.
4x4 finals are just starting.

Notable things I've noticed so far:

There's a girl in the finals.
Feliks had what looked like a pretty nasty pop and still got a 43. lol.
Hyprul has some srsly sexy hair. <3
It looked like Feliks said "f*ck" after getting a 53 (he probably didn't, but it was still lol-worthy).
Feliks popped again, this time a 42 (I'm starting to think he's really doesn't want that WR lol).

FELIKS GOT ANOTHER 34. :3


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 10, 2010)

Feliks so far:
43.43,53.xx,42.xx
43 and 42 were pops


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 10, 2010)

Feliks 34.41???


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 10, 2010)

Feliks 34.41 
+38.xx double parity?


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Oct 10, 2010)

Feliks again: 34.41 New WR.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 10, 2010)

Congrats Faz!


----------



## rowehessler (Oct 10, 2010)

looks like a 41.2 or 41.3 avg, mightve beaten erik's former WR


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 10, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> looks like a 41.2 or 41.3 avg, mightve beaten erik's former WR


I think... (probobly wrong) is was 41.70?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 10, 2010)

43 pop
53
42 pop
34.41
38 DP

Used a dayan xD


----------



## rowehessler (Oct 10, 2010)

yeah, my bad  thought it was 41.9 instead of 42.9


----------



## rowehessler (Oct 10, 2010)

OMG ARE YOU FELIKS' DAD


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 10, 2010)

yes
edit:41.71 average


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Oct 10, 2010)

444
1)Feliks
2)Yumu
3) J. Xiat


----------



## Jani (Oct 10, 2010)

feliks 41.71 Ao5


----------



## Anthony (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm debating whether or not I should stay up till 2x2...

THIS IS SO ENTERTAINING TO WATCH.


----------



## CubeX (Oct 10, 2010)

I've got the WR 34.41 and 38.xx 4x4 videos and the 8.08 3x3 video as well. If you guys need it i'll post it up for you guys to watch. I actually got the vids. from the live streaming! So cool.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 10, 2010)

455,000 posts!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 10, 2010)

Just fyi, guys.

Feliks is currently kicking some serious ass in OH...
srsly...

LOTS of sub 15 singles from everyone.

Feliks ended up getting a counting 17 because of his last solve, so no WR. Counting 19 cuz of a +2.


----------



## Lid (Oct 10, 2010)

Feliks OH average:
14.05 17.50 14.36 (12.46) (20.02) = 15.30

edit: Looks like it was +2 on the 17.50 solve, so 15.97 in that case.

1. Feliks 15.97
2. Fushimi 18.00
3. Yumu 18.39
4. Nipat 18.83
5. Peerawich 19.34
6. Piti 19.80


----------



## Anthony (Oct 10, 2010)

Lid said:


> Feliks OH average:
> 14.05 17.50 14.36 (12.46) (20.02) = 15.30


 
I thought so too, but he +2'd the 17.5, apparently.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 10, 2010)

I want to touch Jon's hair.


----------



## coinman (Oct 10, 2010)

2x2x2 . WR avg 2.35 Feliks..


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 10, 2010)

5 minutes before the 2x2x2 finals the stream died and it has not come back since 

anyone got results?

Ah, it just came back


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Oct 10, 2010)

Feliks zemdegs 2x2 final : 2.35 avg. New WR. 
Congrats


----------



## Anthony (Oct 10, 2010)

2.35

Bleh...
Nice, Feliks.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 10, 2010)

Counting 1.8x I think I read?


----------



## tjtj_pr0 (Oct 10, 2010)

OMG! i can't beleive in my eyes that 2x2 final is over T.T 
congratz Feliks!!!


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 10, 2010)

[19:37] <Tim_Major> so now he has 2 avg, 3 avg, 4 single, 5 avg and single, oh avg 

O_O 6 wrs at the moment, that's insane.


----------



## Lid (Oct 10, 2010)

Feliks 5x5 times: 1:11.13 (1:26.75) 1:10.44 (1:06.52) 1:23.43 = 1:15.00

Piti 2nd I think = Asian Champion


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 10, 2010)

Lol the scrambles were very easy. First one was 1.13 - Solution U R U' R B2 R2 U


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 10, 2010)

fazdad here - btw as we are using my notebook, faz is replying as my userid but i think by the tone of the messages you know who it is. what is a U' anyway


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Oct 10, 2010)

ROWE!!! But gratz Faz!

Lol, the "Up" layer turned counterclockwise 90 degrees.

My lifestream is lagging like hell, so I can't see Hyprul in action


----------



## Dene (Oct 10, 2010)

Lol Faz what a beast. But plz srs don't get 3x3 single XD


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 10, 2010)

56 megaminx, ep skip. Average was 1:14 lol


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Oct 10, 2010)

Takumi?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 10, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> Takumi?


 
I lol'd.

Feliks is good at almost everything..


----------



## undick (Oct 10, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> EDIT: I have no idea who this is, but he is very fast. 3x3 BLD in 50.66 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Absolutely Irill. He use that weird blindfold. Hehe. Nice Irill


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Oct 10, 2010)

Whoops. I didn't know Faz did Megaminx too.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 10, 2010)

Preeda won BLD with a 48, Iril got 52. Yunqi 3rd with 1:39


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 10, 2010)

Awesome as always Faz!


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 10, 2010)

Jon will beat your average in the finals.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 10, 2010)

lol Jon, how did you do at 3x3 second round?


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 10, 2010)

Because Faz is using a Dayan 4x4, it makes sense that he had all those pops...


----------



## cubefan4848 (Oct 10, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> If Faz is using a Dayan 4x4, it makes sense that he had all those pops...


 
The cube did look bigger than the Mini Qj


----------



## Radu (Oct 10, 2010)

It's great to have live streaming. More competitions should have this.


----------



## Shortey (Oct 10, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> If Faz is using a Dayan 4x4, it makes sense that he had all those pops...





fazdad said:


> 43 pop
> 53
> 42 pop
> 34.41
> ...




Lurk more.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 10, 2010)

Shortey said:


> Lurk more.


 
Sorry, I didn't word that properly, but I've fixed it now.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Oct 10, 2010)

Is there any way to make the livestream play clearly cause mine keeps starting and stopping and I miss everything


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 10, 2010)

So far it looks like it's gonna be a fail podium


----------



## Mr.Toad (Oct 10, 2010)

Feliks won:
(13.22), (9.25), 9.58, 9.27, 9.44 = 9.43 avg


----------



## Lid (Oct 10, 2010)

Yet another sub10 average by Feliks: (13.22) (9.25) 9.58 9.27 9.44 = 9.43

edit: Mr.Toad was even faster ...


----------



## cubefan4848 (Oct 10, 2010)

Is there any other events or is that it


----------



## Lid (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 10, 2010)

Lid said:


> edit: Mr.Toad was even faster ...


So, ninja'd? I thought you meant he got a better average than Faz.


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 10, 2010)

I also got a screenshot of the score board, shall I post it?


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 10, 2010)

Some stuff:

Faz 8.08


Spoiler











Faz 8.53


Spoiler











Piti 9.80


Spoiler











Piti 9.81


Spoiler











Some guy I don't know 9.44


Spoiler


----------



## Mr Cubism (Oct 10, 2010)

Hat of for 34.41 and 2.35 ! Wow! 
(Sad for Rowe, but thats life sometimes)

The 3x3 final, the big favourite starts with 13.xx and the pressure increases. And what happens(?!), four 9.xx safety solves and the comp is over! Mental strength....:tu


----------



## tjtj_pr0 (Oct 10, 2010)

where are Sittinon Sukhaya and Harris Chan?


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 10, 2010)

Yea it's amazing how Faz kept his cool even after a terrible first solve. Everything could've went wrong and it didn't :tu


----------



## Shortey (Oct 10, 2010)

tjtj_pr0 said:


> where are Sittinon Sukhaya and *Harris Chan*?


 
Canada?


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 10, 2010)

Shortey said:


> tjtj_pr0 said:
> 
> 
> > where are* Sittinon Sukhaya *and *Harris Chan*?
> ...



both


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 10, 2010)

Does anybody have a screenshot of the semifinals 3x3 results?


----------



## Toad (Oct 10, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Does anybody have a screenshot of the semifinals 3x3 results?


 
Results are on WCA. Unless you specifically needed a screenshot for something...?


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh wow didn't realise they were up so quickly @[email protected]


----------



## Mr Cubism (Oct 10, 2010)

Faz won 11 events in this comp...?!!! My god! Fazinating!


----------



## Faz (Oct 10, 2010)

I think we would all agree the best moment of the competition was jihan winning the 500 dollar prize, after we were all like "The only event that jihan can win is the lucky draw" Iril's 16/17 was incredible, and his execution is sooo fast. Worst moment was when I did a sub 3:40 solve as my last 7x7 solve, the timer malfunctioning and switching off. My replacement solve was 4:19


----------



## bint2d (Oct 10, 2010)

Feliks, thanks for the gift.
Your times are very amazing.




aronpm said:


> What why wasn't that on the stream? I saw Iril's though, but only 2 of them.



I think the cameraman don't know me(I'm not a famous cuber) or I'm a beginner


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 10, 2010)

bint2d said:


> Feliks, thanks for the gift.
> Your times are very amazing.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Amazing blindfold times! What method do you use btw?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 10, 2010)

WTF FAZ


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 10, 2010)

2.35 wtffaz


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 10, 2010)

obvhax


----------



## bint2d (Oct 10, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Amazing blindfold times! What method do you use btw?


 
3-cycles without orienting.


----------



## tjtj_pr0 (Oct 10, 2010)

Shortey said:


> Canada?


 
not at all, Sittinon is one of the best cuber in OH in Thailand, his WCA profile here http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009SUKH01. 
Harris Chan visited Bailyoke sky hotel about 1 month ago. But i dont no why he did not join this competition here?


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 10, 2010)

You asked where they were. They answered. Sittinon is in Canada right now, as is Harris. And I don't know, maybe Harris didn't bum around Asia for another month because he had to go to school or something silly like that.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 10, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> lol Jon, how did you do at 3x3 second round?


 
12.25 
Am sad. Failed 4x4 -.-"


----------



## Anthony (Oct 10, 2010)

tjtj_pr0 said:


> Very crazy that his 2-hands slower than his one-hand


 
You might be too if you didn't have two "normal" hands.


----------



## tjtj_pr0 (Oct 10, 2010)

Anthony said:


> You might be too if you didn't have two "normal" hands.


 
oh, i see this point after watch a video abt him . i'm so sorry

omg, how can he solve megaminx faster than me? @[email protected]


----------



## paololzki (Oct 11, 2010)

How much money did Feliks got for winning?


----------



## aronpm (Oct 11, 2010)

paololzki said:


> How much money did Feliks got for winning?


 
About $3500 I think.


----------



## Carrot (Oct 11, 2010)

aronpm said:


> About $3500 I think.


 
I counted it to $3300 but I might be wrong xP


----------



## Forte (Oct 11, 2010)

Turbo in Vancouver
But I left Vancouver ):


----------



## Mr Cubism (Oct 11, 2010)

aronpm said:


> About $3500 I think.


 
Should been more so he can go and compete worldwide! :tu


----------



## Meep (Oct 11, 2010)

Forte said:


> Turbo in Vancouver
> But I left Vancouver ):



Meep met Turbo for Forte :3


----------



## Forte (Oct 11, 2010)

Meep said:


> Meep met Turbo for Forte :3


 
:3


----------



## paololzki (Oct 11, 2010)

Odder said:


> I counted it to $3300 but I might be wrong xP


 
I could buy a new lens with that much money 

kudos to him.


----------



## Dene (Oct 11, 2010)

aronpm said:


> About $3500 I think.


 
AUD?


----------



## blah (Oct 11, 2010)

USD


----------



## coinman (Oct 11, 2010)

How many THB is that?


----------



## Faz (Oct 11, 2010)

Ron, where are the tom yum results?


```
1. Masayuki Akimoto  45.50
2. Anders Larsson     47.55+
```


----------



## Jani (Oct 11, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> I think we would all agree the best moment of the competition was jihan winning the 500 dollar prize, after we were all like "The only event that jihan can win is the lucky draw" Iril's 16/17 was incredible, and his execution is sooo fast. Worst moment was when I did a sub 3:40 solve as my last 7x7 solve, the timer malfunctioning and switching off. My replacement solve was 4:19


 
LOL, i have that 7x7 video.


----------



## Faz (Oct 11, 2010)

UPLOAD!!!


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 11, 2010)

I think it's kind of sad that just because Faz entered the _Asian_ Championships, there were more _Australian_ records broken than Asian ones.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 11, 2010)

If I go enter US Nationals 2011 and break 19 WRs, is it sad too?


----------



## Faz (Oct 11, 2010)

Oceanic records*


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 11, 2010)

Why would a Malaysian break OcRs? Isn't Malaysia part of Asia?


----------



## Faz (Oct 11, 2010)

I was correcting you, but w/e


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 11, 2010)

They're OcRs _and_ Australian records.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 11, 2010)

So I think its safe to conclude that breaking a continental record outside of your continent is sad and wrong.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 11, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> So I think its safe to conclude that breaking 8 continental records outside of your continent is sad and wrong.


Fixed.
I'm just saying it's kind of scary.


----------



## Asbjorn97 (Oct 11, 2010)

I saw a lot of people taking videos at the championship, and i was wondering if anyone has footage from the first round of 3x3x3? 
If so PLEASE let me know!


----------



## Stefan (Oct 11, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Fixed.


 
You can't count.


----------



## Dene (Oct 11, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> I think it's kind of sad that just because Faz entered the _Asian_ Championships, there were more _Australian_ records broken than Asian ones.


 
If you mean AsRs then you are right, but if you mean any Asian NRs then you are way off. 

Also, how is that sad at all? We all know Faz is a beast.


----------



## paololzki (Oct 11, 2010)

I have uploaded pictures from the event. 

Feel free to browse here.


----------



## Faz (Oct 12, 2010)

Wait wat Jon got a success in 4bld?


----------



## anders (Oct 12, 2010)

Asbjorn97 said:


> I saw a lot of people taking videos at the championship, and i was wondering if anyone has footage from the first round of 3x3x3?
> If so PLEASE let me know!


----------



## SittinonSukhaya (Oct 12, 2010)

Forte said:


> :3


 
You guys !!! This sound so wrong !!!!lol you guys seem to have more than a "friend relationship" lol


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 14, 2010)

My FMC was amazing, with fail ending

‎(Inverse) scramble: *U' R U L2 F U2 B L' F' L' U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 D' F2 U'*
2x2x2 + Lots of pre-pairing : *L B2 L2 B' U' R' U' L D'* (9)
3x X-Cross with everything pre-paired: *U F2 U' F' R F R F* (17)
....and then I was really hopeful that I would be able to break my PB and get the best non-lucky official solve.
But the best finish I could find needed 19 more moves and was a very complicated forced OLL skip and non-optimal J-Perm without cancellations 
*B2 L B* (20. Seriously, doesn't that look almost solved????)
*L2 D' L B D* (25. Yeah, I bet nobody saw that one coming. That's right, undo those last 8 moves and redo them to see what just happened)
*L B' R' B L' B2 R B' R' B2 R* (36. Couldn't remember/find an optimal J-Perm)

The entire competition went amazing. No problems keeping to the time schedule, lots of great results, live video so my girlfriends and parents could watch, an amazing venue and very good organisation, lots of media coverage. Bangkok just qualified itself as a serious option for WC 2011


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 14, 2010)

How many girlfriends do you have? lol


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 14, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> How many girlfriends do you have? lol


The smallest amount possible

(typical, I post about FMC and the comp and my personal life gets involved)


----------



## Crazycubemom (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello cubers,

Was nice to meet Feliks, Yumu and his family,Sinpei and another cuber's at Bangkok.

I only feel strange when ......

1. I solve my 4x4x4 with 3.xx.xx minutes and they said that I´m DNF because of out of time. DNF is not out the time limit.

2. At my second 4x4x4 solve the Judge asked me if I´m ready and i said YES and he started to count 1...2....3 to take off the cover.


3. One of the Judge letting her mobile ringging while judging.


4. at 3x3x3x event I saw 3 competitiors were waiting on competition table, and I said that they must wait in waiting area not on the competition table but they won´t listen and 1 of organizer also told me that they have to wait on that table for their next solve. I believe if competitior able to sit and wait on the competition table is it only a small competition.

Sorry if I´m wrong.


----------



## Faz (Oct 14, 2010)

Crazycubemom said:


> Hello cubers,
> 
> Was nice to meet Feliks, Yumu and his family,Sinpei and another cuber's at Bangkok.
> 
> ...


 
Aah yes

@1 I saw Shusei Tabuchi's BLD solve in the finals was stopped as he went over 6 minutes. I always thought standard protocol was to just accept the time, and then DNF the other solves is it not? Maybe it was different in the final. I agree with you.

@2 Yes, I found this very annoying. I think it was just a few people that did it.
Judge: "Ready?"
Me:"Hold on 1 second"
Me: "ok/yep/ready"
Judge: "Ready"
Me: "Yes"

It was a pleasant surprise in the finals when I said "yep", and ron lifted the cover off straight away on my first solve.

@3: Aah, unfortunate.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 14, 2010)

According to the website, http://www.thailandcube.com/ac2010/event.html, there was a time limit of 3 minutes for 4x4 and 6 minutes for BLD. Usually when it's called a "time limit", and not a "cutoff", that means that your solve is ended at that time. One person doing a 9-minute 4x4 solve can mess up the flow of the competition, that's why there's often a strict time limit.


----------



## TMOY (Oct 14, 2010)

Apparently the standard protocol differs over places. In European comps the most common protocol is to let the competitor finish his solve and record his time (unless it's really too long, but people who take 9 minutes to solve a 4^3 usually don't compete in it), but not to award him a second solve.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes, but my Square-1 was also out of time limit, but they noticed my time not DNF......

In this case I have more comfortable with European Competition style because they notice my time with no DNF.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 14, 2010)

1 solve that takes too long won't mess up a competition. At most 10 minutes are lost normally and this way the competitor gets his results record in the WCA database

Maria: You were so busy and left so quickly. We had no time to talk at all and so much to talk about


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 14, 2010)

That's true, but at large competitions there's a reasonable chance that there's not just one person who takes a long time to solve a given puzzle.


----------



## Ron (Oct 14, 2010)

The main judge decides on whether a solve beyond time limit is stopped or not. In this competition the main judge explicitly wanted attempts to be stopped at the time limit. To be consistent and fair, all other attempts beyond time limit were also declared DNF. This is a correct application of the regulations.
I personally prefer to have competitors solve at least one time without DNF.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Oct 15, 2010)

Such kind of competition makes a beginner and lousy cuber like me afraid to compete I guess. But I'm happy that I have trained Indonesian Cubers with European Competition style... more effecient with time and all competitiors happy with a new PB while no average or DNF is DNF cause they can't solve.

Sorry if I'm wrong


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 15, 2010)

So let's learn from this. When a cutoff time for an event is specified, the "head" judge has two choices.
1) To let the first solve run over the cutoff time and complete.
or
2) To stop the first solve at the cutoff time and call it a DNF.

Whatever the choice, this should be made clear to all competitors before the relevant event. Also, it should be specified on the competition's website so some notice is given (to those that read the competition details). The "head" judge should also have the flexibility to decided 1) or 2) for each event. e.g. 3x3 will be 1) but 7x7 will be 2) etc.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 15, 2010)

Crazycubemom said:


> Such kind of competition makes a beginner and lousy cuber like me afraid to compete I guess.


 
In my opinion the situation is not that bad. As far as I know, only the biggest competitions could be like that, which are World Championship, European Championship, US Nationals and now the Asian Championship. Nowadays in these competitions we have to use qualification limits to let only the best competitors to compete, else it wouldn't be possible to organise them even with 3 days. Yes, it is sad for the competitors who are not fast enough for these time limits, but we have to make a cut somewhere. The speedcubing times are decreasing with an amazing amount every year, so we have to face the fact that it is going to be more and more tough to make it to these competitions. 

For the actual situation, it depends on how the time schedule goes and what the organisers think. If they decide to stop a solve over the time limit, we have to respect their decision, even if it seems a bad decision.

At Euro we could save a lot of times, so we could let more competitors to do an average, and for example, I didn't stop Lukasz Cicheki during his 14 minutes blindfolded solve, since we had time for that. If we were late with the schedule, obviously I would have stopped him and worst case scenario even make the cut even lower.

Maria, like most of the speedcubers here, I do love you, and trust me, it doesn't matter how fast are you, we love you because of yourself.  Noone wants to scare you off competing, but you need to understand why big competitions are strict. This was the first Asian Championship, which means the organisers might have felt the pressure for making a very good first impression, and from what I have heard, it turned out to be a really great competition.

Of course I wasn't there and don't know every details of this accident, let me know if I'm talking nonsense.



fazdad said:


> So let's learn from this. When a cutoff time for an event is specified, the "head" judge has two choices.
> 1) To let the first solve run over the cutoff time and complete.
> or
> 2) To stop the first solve at the cutoff time and call it a DNF.
> ...



It is not possible to tell that beforehead. How do you know if you will have a delay or not? I still prefer to adjust these to each competition and decide these right there. Once again with the Euro example: If we were more strict and say the time limit is 5 minutes for 2 solves only (we extended that for best of 3 right there), we would have made 3 competitors unhappy for having a DNF and all the competitors less happy for having only 2 solves instead of 3, plus we could have sit there and wait raughly 1 hour for 3x3x3 to start.

Also it is more simple and easier to write this on the website: The competitor should all time respect the main judge's/organiser's decision.


----------



## Ton (Oct 15, 2010)

fazdad said:


> So let's learn from this. When a cutoff time for an event is specified, the "head" judge has two choices.
> 1) To let the first solve run over the cutoff time and complete.
> or
> 2) To stop the first solve at the cutoff time and call it a DNF.
> ...


 
There is however an other options.. not apply a timelimit per cube , but a total solve time (The polish cuber use this for blind fold)

e.g. let's say you want 3 attempt for blindfold, you can use a total limit for the 3 cubes of 10 min

hence if 1 attempt is 8 min , you can not do the 2nd and 3th attempt.The only requirement is the judge much write the DNF time...or if you solve the time. The scrambles should check the total time if an other scramble is allowed, main judge can still decide...to implement an other total time if the schedule allow

We could apply this also for any format, I think this a very fair solution. Clear and straightforward


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 15, 2010)

I love how fazdad is getting involved nowadays ^_^


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 16, 2010)

Ton said:


> There is however an other options.. not apply a timelimit per cube , but a total solve time (The polish cuber use this for blind fold)
> 
> e.g. let's say you want 3 attempt for blindfold, you can use a total limit for the 3 cubes of 10 min
> 
> ...


 
I appreciate there are many of you with much more experience in competitions than myself. I think my main point is that whatever is decided, it is made very clear to all the competitors before the event.


----------

